# Protege Loft Donates Pigeons to Help Widow



## powerspigeons (Dec 31, 2006)

Protege Loft Donation Auction In the up coming weeks on Ipigeon, Protege Lofts will be offering birds from All of their best Breeders and Flyers. Proceeds will be Donated to a Widowed Mother and her 3 Daughters who, s Home is literally in Drastic need of repairs inside and out! The roofing, siding and windows, doors and bathrooms are all in need of replacement. This Family just makes enough to survive and that, s it! As a Builder located 30 miles west of Philadelphia, I am able to Donate the time to do the repairs that would be appreciated by this Unfortunate family. I currently have approximately 40-50, 2006 youngbirds and about 20, 2005 Late breds that are now mature and ready to be posted. All birds will start at $250.00- $750.00 which is about half the usual pricing. This Auction will benefit everyone involved. Here, s your chance to get some of the Protege birds at about Half the price. Birds to be posted will consist of, 2,720 Daughters, 2 hens and 2 cocks from Stack of Dollars, Inbred Grandchildren of "Smittie," Crosses and Inbred grandchildren of "Stack of Dollars," "Golden Mattens," "720," "Hollywood," "Super Champ," "699," "Topo" and others! I have called around to guys to donate birds or whatever they can, to help. It Will Warm your Heart to give your support. If you are interested in helping this cause, contact Ipigeon or myself @ http://www.protegeloft.com/ My thanks to Ipigeon for Donating their time and effort in this Auction also. Sincerely, Kenny Rhodes - donation link is www.ipigeon.com - under Protege loft- note, I posted this for Protege Loft -Thank you, Powers Pigeons


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is a very wonderful thing you are trying to do, Kenny. I wish you great success and know that the recipients of the effort will be most appreciative.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Bless you for what you're doing. I wish you all the best.

Reti


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Kenny,

I think what you are trying to do is a very commendable thing. You didn't list the auction site, so I am putting it here, in case someone is not familar with it.

http://www.ipigeon.com/auction/XcAPViewInCat.asp?ID=314

Also, do you know of any non-profit group which will be helping with this situation ? The reason I ask, for those who itemize on a tax return, a tax deductible contribution could be perhaps 1/3 larger or more, because of the tax savings. You could then "donate" all these birds to the charity, and then take a tax deduction yourself, then the charity could auction them on ipigeon. Perhaps even those who win the bids, could claim it as a tax deductable donation ?

Bottom line, perhaps thousands of tax dollars could also then be directed towards this needy family.  

At any rate, God Bless you for your love and concern for this Mother and her children. I am sure their lives will be profoundly impacted by your good deeds.


----------

